# Đào Tạo Khóa học dạy kèm  3dsmax - vray Tại  TP.HCM



## dhsg (2 Tháng chín 2021)

*TRUNG TÂM ĐỒ HỌA SÀI GÒN KHAI GIẢNG LỚP HỌC 

3DSMAX - VRAY KIẾN TRÚC - NỘI THẤT

Chi nhánh dạy kèm Gò Vấp: 169 Nguyễn Văn Lượng, P.10, Quận. Gò Vấp, Tp.HCM

Chi nhánh dạy kèm Thủ Đức: 30B Đường số 3, P. Trường Thọ, Quận. Thủ Đức, Tp.HCM

Chi nhánh dạy kèm Tân Phú: 377 Tân Hương, P. Tân Quý, Q. Tân Phú, Tp.HCM (Chung cư Khang Gia, Tầng L*)

HOTLINE: 0932 793 937 - 0944 338 151 được tư vấn miến phí .
xem chi tiết khóa học tại  *ĐỒ HỌA SÀI GÒN *



https://1.bp.************/-oWbL0wQUzeo/YReXqnP1s4I/AAAAAAAAvYs/HrPh3OQX7YI5m7aqyZEBOJA0yli9LpQFgCLcBGAsYHQ/w640-h640/khoa-hoa-kem-dung-hinh-3dmax-vray-noi-that-moi-nhat.png

​


----------

